# South Texas King Ranch Buck



## Hardware (Dec 8, 2004)

The abundance of rain in South Texas sure grows some monsters


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Beautiful Deer And We Dont Need Any Bs Remarks On This One-who Cares About The Details-beautiful Buck, Enough Said


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

I am guessing from the sand dune and the small oaks it was from the Norias division.


----------



## Hardware (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't know the story was just sent to me by a friend. I just thought it was a great looking deer and figured ya'll might enjoy.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

I read that it was a handgun kill. Scored 191 with like 20" beams. Those are short beams for a 190 class deer. He is a great buck!


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

ahhhhhh, he needed another year !!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

that is one of the prettiest racks I have ever seen. Very symmetrical.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

wow thats a big dude right there!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Grande Venado said:


> I read that it was a handgun kill. Scored 191 with like 20" beams. Those are short beams for a 190 class deer. He is a great buck!


Awesome buck! Those beams look alot longer than 20'', I'd guess them to be between 25-26''.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

That must be a rich man because that buck will cost you several,several, several 1000's of dollars. If I had the money I would be the first in line with my checkbook.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

very nice, heavy doubledrop buck, Dern nice Photo as well


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That is my kinda non-typical.
What a freakin monster.
My dream deer a double drop tine monster........
Beams look longer than 20 inches though.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

A buck of my dreams......


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

All ya' need was a .270 with a Svarvoski 6X scope. Good harvest, congrats. I'm watchin' Ted Nugent doin' 'Scratch Scratch Fever' and 'Great White Buffalo', da ta da-da!! I love all you people. CF?


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

looks like he is laying in a pile of protein. Great Buck!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

they have known about this deer for 5.5 years(his actual age)-lst year he had no drops-and not seen on cameras on protein feeders. the gentleman who shot it is the head lease guy. trust me, he has the privelege. the deer is around 200"


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

If I ever shot that deers twin brother I'd quit right there. 

Man what a great deer.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

looks like the Record Rack Buck!!


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

GOOD LORD! I'd shake for a month after shooting that!


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Here's a photo when he was alive.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Man, great horns and a double white spot. Very nice. I love the mass...carries all the way out into the points. Great deer.


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

My buddy is one of the Bioligst where this buck was shot. Very nice!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

seeing that kind of takes the wind out of ya'....I know I'll never have anything close to that on the little ol' place up north but it sure is fun just getting out there.


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

So what part of the Ranch was this buck shot?



Rex22 said:


> My buddy is one of the Bioligst where this buck was shot. Very nice!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

baldhunter said:


> Here's a photo when he was alive.


Thanks I now have a new background, awesome buck , I seriously don't think I could quit shaking long enough to shoot


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Nothing but a dream right there..... Beautiful.


----------



## NWW (Feb 22, 2005)

enielsen said:


> So what part of the Ranch was this buck shot?


.

I heard it was Tio Moya pasture but that is not confirmed.


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

For the right amount of money, you can have one comparable too. Beautiful buck.


----------



## Deer716 (Aug 3, 2004)

Sweet!!!


----------

